# [Problem] Board?



## Sebaz (2. Juli 2002)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Rechner:
Er ist eigentlich schlicht und einfach zu langsam. Ich habe einen 800er AMD K7 und er leistet das, was ein 300er auch kann. Das seltsame ist, dass er, wenn es so scheint, als sei er total ausgelastet, im Windows2k-TaskManager anzeigt, dass nur etwa 10-20% CPU-Leistung und ca. 50% des Speichers genutzt werden. Ich hab jetzt den Verdacht, dass es da ein Problem mit dem Board gibt, also dass es da irgendwie Kompatibilätsprobleme gibt. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, alos folgende Fragen:

-Ist das realistisch oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
-Was kann man dagegen machen? Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust, mir ein neues Board zu kaufen...

Grüße und bis dann

Sebastian


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2002)

Wie stellst Du denn fest, daß er zu langsam ist? Wie verhält der Rechner sich?


----------



## Moartel (2. Juli 2002)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee dass das System ausgelastet erscheint? Bei was für Anwendungen?
Evtl. ist deine HD relativ langsam, dann kommt die recht schnell nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

system langsam `?
da gibt es viel möglichkeiten wodurch dies verursacht wird.

mögliche ursachen/fehler behebung.
1.Defrag
2.Temp löschen
3.alte progys löschen
4.regcleaner anwenden
5.programme aus dema autostart löschen
6.große desktop hintergrund bilder deaktivieren
7.virescanner mal durchlaufen lassen...(w32.klez@mm hat z.b. diese eigenschaft "system performence zu stören")
8. neuste 4in1 treiber installiert ? wenn ja die vom board wieder nehmen wenn nicht mal die neusten reinhauen
9.keine ahnung erst mal was essen gehn...


gruß freaky


----------



## Moartel (2. Juli 2002)

Hast du eine URL zum aktuennen Regcleaner für Win2k? Ich könnte den selber mal brauchen, hab den aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

regcleaner  

ach hier noch ein system cleaner der alte dateien findet löscht




büdde schön !!!systemcleaner


----------

